# Pilot won't stay lit on my Vermont Casting Stove



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all, 
I have a Vermont Casting SNV30 lp stove. The gas line is 1/2" flex copper hooked to a 30lb tank with a regulator. When I first hooked it up worked well. Now the pilot will not stay lit. When I prime the pilot it has a nice blue flame and the thermocouple turns orange. I have changed the thermocouple and cleaned the pilot but it still won't stay lit. Could it be the thermopile? Really frustrated and not sure where to look next. Thanks for the assistance


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

Are you sure the end of the thermocouple is adequately seated in the valve?


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

I loosened the colar and reseated the couple and still the same result


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

bc117 said:


> I loosened the colar and reseated the couple and still the same result


 
Next thing to do would be to test the thermocouple. Do you have a multimeter?


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Next thing to do would be to test the thermocouple. Do you have a multimeter?


I got the pilot to stay lit, now when I turn to the on position the pilot goes out but on a good note the polit comes back on and stays lit.
Now the pilot won't stay let again this is very upsetting.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

Is the unit a B-vent model?


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

The pilot is staying lit readjusted the coupler again and it seems to be working fine. I have tested the thermopile across the terminals and get 69.5 mA dc but where I turn the knob to the on position I can hear the valve close and the flame goes out.


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Is the unit a B-vent model?


yes it is a b vent system.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

There may be a thrmodisk up near the top of the stove that has either failed or the wiring to & from it may have failed.
There should be a wire running from the terminal block on the valve to that t-disk.
See if you can find it. Remove the spaded ends off the t-disk & Jump the wires together.
NOW try to light the burner.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

bc117 said:


> The pilot is staying lit readjusted the coupler again and it seems to be working fine. I have tested the thermopile across the terminals and get 69.5 mA dc but where I turn the knob to the on position I can hear the valve close and the flame goes out.


 
You should be reading across the TH & the TH-TP terminals & your meter should be set to mV DC.


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

When the pilot is lit I have .96 mA DC at the plug on end of the thermocoupler. Very inconsistent with the pilot. Some times it stays on and other times it doesn't ?


----------



## bc117 (Dec 10, 2014)

i jumped the two wires and it still won't fire off set to volt dc I have 369.4 mV at tpth and tp


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

bc117 said:


> When the pilot is lit I have .96 mA DC at the plug on end of the thermocoupler. Very inconsistent with the pilot. Some times it stays on and other times it doesn't ?


 
When you test the thermocouple, you alo need to be in DC mV. One lead goes pn the copper & the other lead goes on the very end that is inserted in the valve.
The thermocouple MUST be engulfed in flame to take a milliviolt reading. It should be ABOVE 28mV DC.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2014)

bc117 said:


> i jumped the two wires and it still won't fire off set to volt dc I have 369.4 mV at tpth and tp


 
OK. Now try running two NEW wires. to the thermodisk. Sometimes the sheathing fails & the copper core grounds itself to the stove.


----------

